
Reddit Must End Politically Motivated Publishing Decisions - RickJWagner
https://www.realclearpolitics.com/articles/2019/10/31/reddit_must_end_politically_motivated_publishing_decisions_141623.html
======
nabla9
As far as I know FB hearings are about political ads. Correct me if I'm wrong
(with sources), but I have not seen any interest from Congress to force social
media to be impartial related to organic political speech and forums. First
Amendment restricts only government, not private business or people.

Maybe someone could educate me on the principles based on this opinion. For
example, if Reddit was a bakery, would it be allowed to refuse to sell cakes
to people with MAGA hats? The Supreme Court on ruled in favor of a Colorado
baker who had refused to create a wedding cake for a gay couple.
[https://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/17pdf/16-111_j4el.pdf](https://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/17pdf/16-111_j4el.pdf)
Why this does not apply to Reddit? If they don't wan't MAGA people, why can't
they refuse?

Social media is free to take political stance and limit discussion. If they
allow free speech, it's just because their users demand it or they think its
nice to allow it for any reason.

------
aritmo
Is this the same website that leaked the name of the CIA analyst?

